# dissolution  (possibly NSFW - implied nudity)



## Josh66 (May 3, 2013)

2013042704 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## mishele (May 3, 2013)

Josh, is this finally my naughty shot? 
I like it in a creepy way. The motion makes you believe that she is being attacked or possessed. Very cool!


----------



## Josh66 (May 3, 2013)

I have more naughty stuff than that, but I probably shouldn't post that here, lol.


----------



## TATTRAT (May 3, 2013)

I like it. Looks like the cover of the next TOOL album, or something, Maynard would dig it.


----------



## Trever1t (May 3, 2013)

It's rather androgynous with subtle femininity and the focus + processing is disturbing....I kinda like it!


----------



## mishele (May 3, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> I have more naughty stuff than that, but I probably shouldn't post that here, lol.



No fun.


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 4, 2013)

mishele said:


> I like it in a creepy way.!



This, the shot definitely is creepy and unsettling. Love it!


----------



## Derrel (May 4, 2013)

Looks like a scene  from the crucifixtion...or at least the Zapruder Film version of it...nice one dude!


----------



## Heitz (May 4, 2013)

yes very 'excorist'ish


----------



## Josh66 (May 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone.  I wasn't sure how this would go over here.  lol.

I mean, it has some minor camera shake, and I think the focus might be a little off as well.


----------



## Derrel (May 4, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> SNIP>
> 
> I mean, it has some minor camera shake, and I think the focus might be a little off as well.



Sounds like some of my landscapes from last weekend...


----------



## amolitor (May 4, 2013)

These things are always tricky, because they always come across as a cheap gimmick.

After coming back to this one a couple times, I'll grade it "pretty successful" on my personal photo-grade-o-meter. It's the ambiguity that makes it, I think. It's not JUST a blurry grainy picture, it's a blurry grainy picture that genuinely seems to admit a couple of interpretations.


----------



## IByte (May 4, 2013)

Motion for Sparky's seal of approval.


----------



## Josh66 (May 4, 2013)

amolitor said:


> These things are always tricky, because they always come across as a cheap gimmick.



I totally get what you mean.  I like to experiment with moving the camera during exposure, or using long shutter speeds to introduce blur sometimes though.  It doesn't always work...  I have much more failures than successes, lol.  The successes make the failures worth it though.

This one was multiple variables, each of which alone could have ruined it, and it somehow worked, lol.  Long shutter speed (I forget exactly what it was ... longer than you'd want to hand-hold though), camera movement, and pushed film.  And then developed in the grainiest way possible, lol!


----------



## Ilovemycam (May 4, 2013)

Freaky, like it.


----------



## hopdaddy (May 4, 2013)

I like it Josh ! Actually "Pleasing Motion Blurs " Seem to be getting a lot of attention from contest judges these days .


----------



## Josh66 (May 4, 2013)

So, my wife agrees with you guys that it is creepy as hell, and she hates it.  

I think that means that I might be onto something.  :lmao:

I think it might be a candidate for the living room wall, lol.  20x20, or larger.  

(She also did not know who Tool was (I know, WTF?) so I am forcing her to listen to Sober now.  We have very different tastes ... that whole "opposites attract" thing, I guess.)

She also asked how I made it look like that.  I said "What do you mean?"  "How did I make it look awesome?"  :lmao:
(She is not a photographer, and I have tried to explain how I do things before, but with her not being a photographer I'm sure it doesn't make much sense...)


----------

